# Honey Show: Honey Frame Display Cases, suitable for entering shows



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> For those wishing to enter a frame of honey in the honey show,see Anne's ad in the For Sale Forum.
> 
> We need entries in all classes.


 A year plus later- but can't find it, even searching on Anne... Any ideas?


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

adamant said:


> Yes I am interested also. PLEASE post a link to the frame


Someone should go in to this market- there is nowhere to buy these. I found one guy on etsy selling them reasonably- Tall Timbers or something like that. I could look it up if you really want it. The actual frame covers more of the comb frame than I like, but I made due with it. Got a ribbon at the fair anyway... 
Then I found a local guy who was making them and I bought several from him. Really great idea to have a local person make them, encourage more showing of display frames and participation in honey shows.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Anne's cases are wonderful

email her

[email protected]


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

I build honey display cases. I had one on display at the 2013 Arkansas State Fair. Send me a personal message for more information.


----------

